# Snakehead's Lifespan



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

Just wondering how long snakeheads could live for? Anybody know?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I know there's surprisingly little info on longevity of most fish. Koi hold the incredible record of living longer than most people. Goldfish can get to 20 easy. Most normal sized tropicals are doing well if they hit the 8 year mark, but some hit 20 as well. Some dont make it past 4.

Being large tropicals I can only guess 20 but nothing concrete.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

i would say too long unless ur willing to dedicate a pond or huge tank to him haha. im sure thyed life for a good wile. the most commom thing i heare abotu them is ppl trying to get rid off them haha so im sure hel be aroun for a wile


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

asian aros have been said to live 100 years


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

It's illegal to own Snakeheads in the US and the Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commission will be informed.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=91080&hl=


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The snakeheads species that are getting huge like the giant snakehead can reach 20+ years of age


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sadboy said:


> It's illegal to own Snakeheads in the US and the Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commission will be informed.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=91080&hl=
> [snapback]1121840[/snapback]​


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

haha


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sadboy said:


> It's illegal to own Snakeheads in the US and the Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commission will be informed.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=91080&hl=
> [snapback]1121840[/snapback]​


Man, that's hilarious


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

even better if you saw what eriesteelheader posted in the buy sell. that was posted before the ill report you snake head reply.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> > It's illegal to own Snakeheads in the US and the Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commission will be informed.
> ...


aww man that is funny as hell i love wen u get bak at ppl like that


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

how can he give other members crap about things being illegal, when he psosses a fish that is banned in pratically every non native country.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i think it's even funnier that after he got caught he quickly edited his post & deleted the part that said, "i have a cobra snakehead".


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

LOL!!!


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

sadboy said:


> It's illegal to own Snakeheads in the US and the Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commission will be informed.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=91080&hl=
> [snapback]1121840[/snapback]​





hyphen said:


> i think it's even funnier that after he got caught he quickly edited his post & deleted the part that said, "i have a cobra snakehead".
> [snapback]1123274[/snapback]​


lol, he got what was coming to him


----------

